# Wearing orange



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

Are you allowed to take off your safety orange once you are in the tree stand?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

No but it doesn't matter to the deer was only 15 feet up when 4 bucks walked 35 yards in front of me didn't look until I "meed" and shot the biggest buck. Wearing orange vest and orange camo hat. Out in an open cut bean field, deer just don't see it stick out.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## silverbullets (May 18, 2009)

I didn't think so, but I'm up in my stand and see another hunter walk in to his stand next property over, and take his off. Made me wonder


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

im pretty sure you have to keep it on. atleast i do i dont trust alot of people hahaha


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Have to keep it on. Recently read an article that proved deer have some sight color. But Orange was not one of them. It stated Blue is a color they can see the most.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

silverbullets said:


> Are you allowed to take off your safety orange once you are in the tree stand?
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nope


Hunter Orange Requirement

Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, deer gun weekend, the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange. This requirement applies statewide on both public and private land


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

Gotta be pretty crazy to NOT wear it at ALL times during gun seasons(s)


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

tOSUSteve said:


> Gotta be pretty crazy to NOT wear it at ALL times during gun seasons(s)


X2!!!
I even wear it in the fields during small game season. Doesn't seem to matter to some IDIOTS that I am in their line of fire. If I didn't purposely keep a safe distance between me(and my dogs!), away from the next person I can see, I would have easily been seriously wounded more than once. Still it's a bit un-nerving to have shot splattering your coat and hat(so far, harmlessly, thank goodness)!! Kind of makes you wonder what type of hunter safety course they took-or if they even bothered!(I took two, with each of my kids when they took it!) A friend of mine quit hunting altogether when he(and his dog) were hit with stinging shotgun pellets on a public hunting area.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Yeah no kidding. I hunted some "private" land yesterday that four of us ended up seeing 25 other hunters on collectively. It was about 200 acres. I was wishing I had more orange to put on.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

c. j. stone said:


> X2!!!
> I even wear it in the fields during small game season. Doesn't seem to matter to some IDIOTS that I am in their line of fire. If I didn't purposely keep a safe distance between me(and my dogs!), away from the next person I can see, I would have easily been seriously wounded more than once. Still it's a bit un-nerving to have shot splattering your coat and hat(so far, harmlessly, thank goodness)!! Kind of makes you wonder what type of hunter safety course they took-or if they even bothered!(I took two, with each of my kids when they took it!) A friend of mine quit hunting altogether when he(and his dog) were hit with stinging shotgun pellets on a public hunting area.


This is why I carry a blowout kit during gun season... Honestly.


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

If you're worried about being busted by deer, wear orange camo. The idea is to break up your silhouette. They can't see orange and the as long as you don't give them a big, solid contrast to their surroundings (in a tree it doesn't seem to matter anyway) you will be fine in orange. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

with the 10% of hunters out there that just dont get it, why would you want to take off your hunter orange. i have been hunting deer now for about 30 yrs. i have never seen the time that hunter orange made any difference in what i was wearing. i bow hunted for many years and wore bluejeans and a flannel shirt to start with. then as i got better hunting gear i switched to camo. but i didnt see any difference from the deer. then for gun season i use hunter orange. i still have deer come right under my stand.

i have had deer look at me many times while hunting. if you stay still and they dont see you move, or catch your scent they will just forget about you. and go on about there business. and it doesnt really matter what youre wearing. once they see you move the game is usely over even in camo. if they get your scent then its good by deer,LOL.

i worry more about my movement than anything elce. i usely dont move more than just my head and twist my body real slow. i always wash all my hunting clothes in baking soda for my scent. i really believe it helps, i have just had to many deer right under my stand, and they never even knew i was there.

one thing i learned many years ago, is never lock eyes with a deer. they will run off just about every time. if they look at me i will look at there feet or off to the side of them untill they decide im nothing to fear. in my early years if they looked at me i would look right back at them. then it was a stare down and the deer won every time.

i wont say that camo isnt alittle better than a big solid color. but for me it just hasnt mattered that much if any. i worry more about my movement my scent and making sounds. but i never worry about hunter orange except for if i dont have enough on to keep that 10% from shooting me.
sherman


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't go in the woods without my camo orange coat except early in bow season when it's too warm. Even with solid orange, haven't had a problem except when I have moved, made a sound, or they smelled me.

Definitely, don't look them in the eyes though. It's like us when we can feel that something or someone is looking at us, then turn and there's a deer starting at us! Better to look at where you'll be aiming with your shot.


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

It's all about your silhouette, sitting still and wind direction. Nothing else matters too much.


----------

